# Woohoo, I finally made me an avatar!



## leder_of_natara (Mar 15, 2006)

So, two days ago, I decided I wanted to get an avatar. I made mine, in like, 30 minutes, so it doesn't really look good.  Yeah, it's probably not a very big deal to all of you, but it is to me  especially since I got a few error messages at first. :chair: Can you guess what it is?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Avatar is cool! But it hurts my eyes 
Okay, my guess would be.... its something that is suppost to make you think... and thinking is evil... EVIL AVATAR!:chair:


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That does look cool. I still need to get my own. I tried taking a picture of my fish tank but it didn't work well. I'm also afraid of taking pics of the internet cause I might not be supposed to.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

You shouldn't have to worry about that, I wouldn't think... I dont 
But my avatar is a picture I took, in the past Ive used google images


----------

